

SeatGeek Closes $1 Million Series A Round, Partners With Nielsen - savant
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/21/tc50-finalist-seatgeek-closes-1-million-series-a-round-partners-with-nielsen/

======
p3ll0n
Today was the first time I have visited SeatGeek and while I haven't used it
to make a purchase yet I certainly made sure to add it to my bookmarks.

Great service that serves a real need (Craigslist/StubHub/etc are all a royal
pain to navigate and utilize).

The site has a sophisticated, clean design, one which seems to assume that its
visitors will plunge in and begin searching for seats with little hand-
holding.

~~~
dminor
I love the UI as well, especially the seating charts. So much information at a
glance, and easily beats the other sites. They're my starting point for
Blazers tickets :)

